# SaTUrdAy 26th JuLY...



## fizzerbird (Jul 15, 2008)

Whose up for a night of techno and jungle?

I'm toying with the idea of going to a venue i've never been before for a night run by people I've never heard of...but it sounds fun.

tis only £8 too.

Howsabout it?


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Thora (Jul 16, 2008)

I would


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

where is the venue??


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 16, 2008)

Motion Skatepark


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 16, 2008)

Motion is a great venue- one of my faves -shame about the jungle and techno though


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 16, 2008)

Thora said:


> I would



Does that mean _you will?_


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 16, 2008)

£7 before 10pm...may get meself in early and baggsie a seat in the inner tubey thingy (not a clue what it's called, I'm not a skater girl)


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 16, 2008)

and


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 17, 2008)

Strange name for DJ's...Riverside Garden and Barbecue?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Motion is a great venue- one of my faves -shame about the jungle and techno though




Do you go to the Ballroom dancing nights there then ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 17, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Strange name for DJ's...Riverside Garden and Barbecue?




They do the ballroom dancing nights that Kalidarkone goes to


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 18, 2008)

*YES YES YES YES YES*

I really don't care if the only people that turn up are us lot, I'm fucking going!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 18, 2008)

Munters sliding up and down halfpipes to a techno soundtrack 



I'm bringing the video camera


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 18, 2008)

Please don't


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Do you go to the Ballroom dancing nights there then ?



Nah funky house, D&B - funily enough the alternative to jungle and techno is not just ballroom dancin!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 18, 2008)

I may meet yous all for a drink before hand though perhaps!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 18, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I may meet yous all for a drink before hand though perhaps!



That would be good...except in my case I aint got time to do drinks beforehand! lol

It'll be a case of getting there in time to get in cheaper if I'm lucky!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 18, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> *YES YES YES YES YES*
> 
> I really don't care if the only people that turn up are us lot, I'm fucking going!





*Whipppeeeee Yipppppeeee yay!!!!*

You are soooo gonna love it!!! Not expecting too many of the usual suspects but it'll be cool non the less, and I'll entertain ya for sure! 

Get yer boogie pants on mister st8!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not coming...











It's just the way I look! Mhuwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 19, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Nah funky house, D&B - funily enough the alternative to jungle and techno is not just ballroom dancin!




One mans funky house is another mans ballroom


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I would


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 20, 2008)

LilJen said:


>



I think she mean't 'I would' as in 'I should' not that she's coming...but I hope she does...I do so hope she does


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I think she mean't 'I would' as in 'I should' not that she's coming...but I hope she does...I do so hope she does



Brizzle says he's been persuaded


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 21, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Brizzle says he's been persuaded


----------



## Thora (Jul 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I think she mean't 'I would' as in 'I should' not that she's coming...but I hope she does...I do so hope she does



I mean I will if I can!  And I think I probably can, I don't remember having anything else planned for the weekend


----------



## JTG (Jul 21, 2008)

stivs b2b with mattycore? ironside?

yes please


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> stivs b2b with mattycore? ironside?
> 
> yes please



Does that mean you're coming?

You have to be very specific with me these days...i'm getting old.


----------



## JTG (Jul 22, 2008)

It may do. Depends.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 22, 2008)

JTG said:


> It may do. Depends.




I just fucking love this post


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 23, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I just fucking love this post



You've found me secret stash of MDMA haven't you


----------



## space-hopper (Jul 23, 2008)

i shall endeavor to make this, BUT i do have a folkfestival all day Friday and pendulum Friday night so don't know what state i shall be in on Saturday.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2008)

*wishes she loved techno and jungle*


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 23, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> i shall endeavor to make this, BUT i do have a folkfestival all day Friday and pendulum Friday night so don't know what state i shall be in on Saturday.



Consider pendulum the warm up act for a decent night out.

The folk fest can be. . er. . .the hey nonny nonny to that.

Its not the Sidmouth thing by any chance is it


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2008)

I wanna go to a folk festival...I have loads of instruments and i can 'hey nonny nonny' with the best of them 

spacey...techno techno techno techno JUNGLE JUNGLE techno techno techno techno JUNGLE JUNGLE...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 24, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> *wishes she loved techno and jungle*



you can pretend


----------



## space-hopper (Jul 24, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Its not the Sidmouth thing by any chance is it



nah it's not mate, tiz called evolve and it's a new festival here in wheymouth.
i'm only going to see Lou Rhodes (x of Lamb) play and no doubt smoke a fair amount of weed  and pendulum is justa feckin dj set and £15 so may not bother going at all. so hopefully see ya all saturday


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I wanna go to a folk festival...I have loads of instruments and i can 'hey nonny nonny' with the best of them ...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 24, 2008)

space-hopper said:


> nah it's not mate, tiz called evolve and it's a new festival here in wheymouth.
> i'm only going to see Lou Rhodes (x of Lamb) play and no doubt smoke a fair amount of weed  and pendulum is justa feckin dj set and £15 so may not bother going at all. so hopefully see ya all saturday



Pendulum Dj set ?
£15 ?

Listen to the album and save yourself some moolah mate


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2008)

djbombscare said:


>



You know ya wanna...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2008)

whooooa nana no na!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 26, 2008)

*Shake 'em, you wont break 'em!*


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 26, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *Shake 'em, you wont break 'em!*


I'm scared


----------



## Isambard (Jul 26, 2008)

I couldn't possibly do another 24 hour bender like last weekend!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 26, 2008)

*sniggers* @ issssy


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 26, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling it involved a man named Helmut and someone going "Mr Wolf Mr Wolf"


----------



## Isambard (Jul 26, 2008)

It was a skinhead from Huddersfield and he didn't get much chance to talk. 

I am working tonight so I'm gonna be relatively sober and straight laters and I am so looking forward to watching out for you lot on here or on Facebook!


----------



## Thora (Jul 27, 2008)

That was fun   I'm not even hungover today, but am eating kebab for brunch...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 27, 2008)

Thora said:


> That was fun   I'm not even hungover today, but am eating kebab for brunch...



Oh noes...hangover soon to follow then-mandatory after a kebab- is it from Rita's?


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 27, 2008)

It was enormous fun - til me dad made me go home


----------



## Isambard (Jul 27, 2008)

Why does the weekend always go so quick?
It was just a flash of beers, flirts and some dodgy pubs and back to the bloody grindstone on Monday.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2008)

Thora said:


> That was fun   I'm not even hungover today, but am eating kebab for brunch...




Nice


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2008)

I had a wicked night, it was brilliant. 

It was great to see Timmy Mallet out again after his time as children telly presenter has come to an end and he has embarked on his latest project of "Timmy Mallet the Cocaine binge years" Hey if Strachan could dabble in private on "The Hitman and her" it was bound to happen at some point to the man who bashed kids on the head with a mallet. . . 

Dya know I met Timmy Wankaday Mallet once. he's a cunt

Anyway moving on. 

It was also nice to see Gandalf the psychadelic there. I think his trip up from Glasto must have involved a detour through the paint factory, at the same time as those naughty hobbits lit the firworks on his cart. . .colourful.

Still I think the rave cowboy managed to round up those naughty hobbits before we got there. His whooping holloring adn series of genius whistles although annoyng when standing right in front of it. Served him well as a method of communication to the Sheep dogs of trance who did a brilliant job  keeping the hobbits penned in the Durm n Bass room. 

Once I showed him how effective a stare and low growl can be we could all hear the 10,000k sound rig again. WOOOHOOO.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 28, 2008)

LilJen said:


> It was enormous fun - til me dad made me go home



   If I'd been you I still would have walked it.


Brilliant night, Chris Lib fucking rocked it, security was mostly cool (ie nowhere to be seen) but you fuckers made me leave when I still had my dancing pants on 

Then I realised it was 4 a.m. and leaving was a good idea. After club hospitality was up to the usual high standards too. Excellent.

Timmy Mallet was good, but not as good as the bloke I was trying to get to sit down.

"Do you want to sit down for a bit mate?"
<Nods and smiles>
"Righto, shall we get off the dancefloor then?"
<shakes head and points to ledge at side of dancefloor>
"Okay, let's wobble over there then shall we?
<two minutes pass>
"Right, we're here mate, are you going to sit down>
<nods and grins>
<a minute passes>
"Do you want to bend your knees mate? THERE we go!"



P.S. Nice to meet you Thora


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 28, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> If I'd been you I still would have walked it.



What if the Rave Cowboy or Gandolf the Acid were still around. 

Worse still what if Mallet had got his little mallet out and was bonking people  for hesitation


----------



## Thora (Jul 28, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Oh noes...hangover soon to follow then-mandatory after a kebab- is it from Rita's?


Yep - Bombscare took me to Rita's afterwards 



fucthest8 said:


> P.S. Nice to meet you Thora


Nice to meet you too 

It was the first time I've ever had to go through a metal detector to get into a club though   Bristol's obviously a lot more dangerous than London.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

They've got those feking metal detectors everywhere now...I had to walk through with my arms up coz my bangles kept setting it off 

LOL @ Liljen 

Had brilliant night, only had to call bombscare off from bashing people a couple of times, which is good.

My legs ache like mad from all the dancing and I've gone deaf.

Lovely to see usual peeps and to get to stroke the lovely secret squirrels skin again...she has the softest skin i've ever felt in my life and a complexion to die for... she must be fed up of me stroking her everytime we meet! Yeah and she's so damned lovely with it! grrrrrrrr! 

Not a bad venue...bit small and tad expensive but the riverside BBQ was good.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I had to walk through with my arms up coz my bangles




I cant believe you fell for that one . . .


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^ I wish!^^^^^^^^^


Erm...ok, so I was utterly mutterly on sat night, especially by the time we all got back to the bunKRS, however, something I just witnessed as I waited for my morning cuppa to brew prompted memories of a conversation that was had, a not very pleasant one I might add...

The act witnessed was that of my neighbours dog doing that doggy thing 'legs a kimbo in front and sliding round the floor on it's arse'
'Must have worms' I thought to myself...WORMS!

FANNY WORMS!

Was Fucths8 talking about catching fanny worms from shagging dead people?

Purleeeeeeze tell me this is so coz I am becoming ever increasingly concerned about my mental state since entering the menopausal zone.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

spacey brought fanny worms into conversation darling


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

*Fanny worms! Fanny worms ffs!*



djbombscare said:


> spacey brought fanny worms into conversation darling



As long as that's all he brought them into!!


----------



## Isambard (Jul 30, 2008)

I remember Mallet (met him once too, silly prick) from back in the day when I lived in Oxfordshire and he had a local radio show. It was called "Timmy on the Tranny" which back then seemed to have a different meaning than the images it conjours up now.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I remember Mallet (met him once too, silly prick) from back in the day when I lived in Oxfordshire and he had a local radio show. It was called "Timmy on the Tranny" which back then seemed to have a different meaning than the images it conjours up now.



LOL!

But have yu ever heard of fanny worms!

I'm deeply shocked!


----------



## Isambard (Jul 30, 2008)

How could you see your neighbours dog all the way across town from BunKRS?

Must have been an out of body experience brought on by shaking it with dendron dust!


----------

